# Fifth Eight: NYE @ K.O.B.E.'s to What About Bobcats?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Fri, Dec 31 @ Lakers 10:30 CSN
Mon, Jan 3 @ Hornets 8:00 CSN,NBATV
Wed, Jan 5 Vs Wizards 7:00 CSN
Fri, Jan 7 Vs Bulls 7:00 CSN
Sat, Jan 8 @ Pistons 7:30 CSN
Tue, Jan 11 Vs Pacers 7:00 CSN
Fri, Jan 14 Vs Bucks 7:00 CSN
Mon, Jan 17 Vs Bobcats 2:00 CSN

Missed last night because I forgot it was a start of a new 8. During this stretch of games the Sixers will be without Iguodala for at least five of them (counting the Lakers' game). The spotlight is on Evan Turner to produce. The past few games he's been more aggressive (starting with the Denver game) so outside of the numbers there are signs that he's on the up and up. Can whatever confidence he builds stay up when Iguodala comes back? Can they eventually work together? Something to look into.

Another thing to look into is the production of Jodie Meeks. When he was inserted into the starting lineup he provided a much needed spark. What was obvious was that he couldn't keep up the percentages he was shooting. Now with his production falling back down the question is what is his potential baseline stats? Can he be a guy we can depend on for a certain number of points or is he simply a boom or bust player. One things for sure he's a poor playmaker and should never put the ball on the ground, and that becomes a problem when people run him off the three point line.

Thad Young is looking like a serious contender for the 6th man. The biggest improvement for Thad is his shot selection. He's no longer taking too many two point jumpers in no man's land and threes. Another improvement is his aggressiveness. In the past Thad would contort his body to miss contact but this year he's dunked on people and that called blocking foul on Fisher last night? That's a move Thad doesn't make in the past. If he's not a long term fixture on the team the Sixers have to try to turn him into something that helps the core.

Jrue Holiday on the other hand is apparently part of the core. I think people who don't see him on a nightly basis don't realize how far he's come in such a short time. ****, this season alone he's taken strides. To start the season there was a lot of pressure placed on him and he struggled but once he's settled he's been a revelation. His defense is inconsistent, but offensively outside of mistakes he tends to make late in games he's been pretty great. I believe he's the best player on the team and there's no question.

Also credit to Doug Collins. I hated the hiring of him as head coach but he proved me wrong. He took a team that quit under Eddie Jordan to a team that is fighting some of the best teams in the league to the wire. I don't always agree with his rotations but the team is better with him than they were prior to him being here.

Also food for thought record after 33 games last year: 10-23, record after 33 games this year: 13-20.

How many wins will the Sixers get during this eight game stretch?


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you Lou for single-handily losing the game.

What would we ever do without you oh buddy oh pal?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

14 points on 17 shots?

When people elsewhere ask why he isn't starting games like this should be highlighted. He's a below average defender and an inefficient scorer. There are the occasional nights where his play can help with a win but on most nights his ability to completely halt any offensive flow does more harm than good. I mean let's be real... he's a rich man's Willie Green and that's not really a compliment.

Also is there any doubt that if a shot goes in to send a game into overtime the Sixers will lose the game? More than that... is there any doubt when the Sixers miss FTs that would make a two possession game the other team will hit a circus shot to win or send it to OT? This has been the status quo for three years.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's the sixth game the Sixers probably should have won that they lost this year. This team could quite easily be 21-16 and that's with an injured Iggy and an inconsistent Turner (along with the rest of the young players).


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Having gone to tonight's game I can say with complete certainty that Lou Williams is just as frustrating to watch live. I still don't get why Collins puts the ball in his hand at the end of games. He might be the team's worst decision maker and he takes a long time to make that decision unless it's to take another long jumper.

I really hope someone out there wants him because he needs to go.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Does Hawes really move that slow in person and what was up with that quarrel with Turner?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, Hawes is just as slow in person. He's especially slow on the glass.

Truthfully I'm not sure what was up with that. It looked odd when it happened and I assumed it was because Evan passed up an open three to pump fake and try to drive, but I don't know. After the game I heard that Iggy yelled at him on top of it. What I did notice was Turner was yanked not long after that and didn't come back in until late in the fourth for defense. Turner was on the bench and when they huddled he wasn't in the discussion instead he was talking with Tony Battie. He didn't talk to Iguodala after that either as he went to the locker room when the team was congratulating each other.

Edit: Hold up I'm getting things mixed up. It was Hawes with the shove. Okay, that's about right. I saw people say Iguodala but Hawes shoved and yelled at him after the play. The Iguodala thing people are talking about must be different.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Oh, and throwing this on top.. I can see why people don't go to games. If it's not a star studded opponent it's not really worth it until the Sixers become a more consistently competitive team.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

That shove just comes off way too goonish than it should.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

See that's where I was confused. I saw him get shoved and saw Hawes yell at him but I didn't know it was Iguodala. That's wild.


----------

